# Erie Insurance - Independent Contractor



## njm (Jun 16, 2016)

I was talking to an insurance agent about Erie Insurance and their rideshare coverage and everything seems OK with their plan, but I wanted to verify one item...

They indicated that in order for the rideshare coverage to be valid, you have to be employed by a 'for hire'/rideshare company. In indicated that all Uber drivers were independent contractors to Uber. 

They indicated Erie would likely ask for some kind of validation of employment once I sign up. Question: Does independent contractor cover for this? If you're an IC for Uber, does that qualify? I don't know enough about what an IC is or isn't to know.

Thanks,
njm


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes, your independent agent does not know what the hell he is talking about. Anytime a "trusted adviser/agent" says anytime (about anything):

*Would likely*... that is code for they have no clue, and are trying to save face by not saying they're clueless on the coverage/process.

*No Uber or Lyft (or likely any "rideshare") driver is an employee*, they're all independent contractors.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

So do you go through your regular agent to get this additional coverage? Is there any concern about them dropping you?


----------



## njm (Jun 16, 2016)

I contacted my existing insurance company and asked them hypothetically about Uber/Lyft/Rideshare coverage.

They indicated that as soon as I was online in the app, I'd have zero coverage from their policy. When I asked about an additional Rideshare endorsement, the agent told me it'd cost three times the amount and wouldn't even quote me a new policy and that it was "too expensive". To answer your question, no, they didn't indicate they would cancel my insurance, just that I wouldn't be covered if I were to drive commercially. 

However, I've since changed insurance companies and now have Erie with full coverage including Rideshare the endorsement and am paying less than the other company. They lost my business, I cancelled them.

njm


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

njm said:


> I contacted my existing insurance company and asked them hypothetically about Uber/Lyft/Rideshare coverage.
> 
> They indicated that as soon as I was online in the app, I'd have zero coverage from their policy. When I asked about an additional Rideshare endorsement, the agent told me it'd cost three times the amount and wouldn't even quote me a new policy and that it was "too expensive". To answer your question, no, they didn't indicate they would cancel my insurance, just that I wouldn't be covered if I were to drive commercially.
> 
> ...


Did you get the quote online? (Erie)

< $100 a month?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> So do you go through your regular agent to get this additional coverage? Is there any concern about them dropping you?


Maybe, maybe not. If your agent does policies for one company and that company doesn't offer ride care coverage, then you find another agent and another company. And yes, if your company doesn't offer rideshare coverage and finds out you're doing it, they may cancel your policy.

Mt former insurer, State Farm didn't care -- so long as I understood that State Farm would not cover me for any of my rideshare driving.

My current insurer is Erie. I was unable to get a policy that ONLY covered the rideshare portion of my driving. I thought I could keep State Farm for my personal insurance and add some more from Erie just for the rideshare bit. But Erie said no -- their policies covered private driving AND rideshare driving. So I ended up dropping State Farm and going with Erie.

Erie costs me about $400 more per year than State Farm.


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

yojimboguy said:


> Maybe, maybe not. If your agent does policies for one company and that company doesn't offer ride care coverage, then you find another agent and another company. And yes, if your company doesn't offer rideshare coverage and finds out you're doing it, they may cancel your policy.
> 
> Mt former insurer, State Farm didn't care -- so long as I understood that State Farm would not cover me for any of my rideshare driving.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing...

I dropped Geico. 
I switched to Allstate.

In the next 6 months, I'm considering Erie...

Can I just fill in my information online and get online quote on ride sharing insurance policy?

I couldn't find that option. Is that option under Personal or Commercial auto insurance when filling out my information?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I talked to an agent on the phone filled out all the details and eventually sent me something to sign and return. I didn't do anything online, which is just as well because I had lots of questions.


----------

